# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hart / linkerbundeltakblok

## milaan

Volgens de geleerden heb ik een linkerbundeltakblok. Dit houdt in dat de 2 kamers van mijn hart niet tegelijkertijd slaan. Hierdoor zit mijn pomp op 60% van zijn capaciteit. Heb een paar medicijnen om de boel stabiel te houden, beter worden kan niet.
Vraag: heb iemand dit eerder bij de hand gehad en is misschien toch beter geworden

----------

